# JR Smith Wall Hydrant repair



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone ever work on one of these: http://www.jrsmith.com/products/pg12/hydrants_5609qt.pdf

I've never worked on one of these before. Woodford is all I usually see on loose key sillcocks.

I think that the stem on the actuator nut is worn. I tried resetting it a couple of times but it keeps popping out of the actuator shaft after turning the valve on and off a few times.

(I'll pause here for the "that's what she said" jokes)

thanks


----------

